# Gucci and Miu Miu 2013



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Playtime


















Matching outfits









Miu Miu acting like a lady by crossing her legs


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

After like the 70ish picture









I said SIT and this is what Gucci does









I said SIT and Miu Miu gives me this look









Finally I got a good pic


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just LOVE your beautiful, cleverly designed photo threads!! Life is so good for Gucci and Miu, and you make it such fun for us to share it!! Thanks!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Love your pictures of your babies and best wishes for the new year!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What fun artwork! And cute pups too, of course.

The New Years picture with the snake made me smile especially. The snake is my year. I bought my poodle boys some fuzzy stuffed snake toys with squeakers. It's important to celebrate these things, after all.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy New Year to you allso. WOW, there are no other words left to say. Love looking at your picts of your babies. What wonderful care, and love you give them. Thank you for letting us see a little of the fun they bring you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You for your wonderful imagination! I always enjoy your posts so much!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think your pups have a bigger wardrobe than I do!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Just realize that I'm never in the pics cuz I'm always the one taking them. Lol


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> I think your pups have a bigger wardrobe than I do!


I think I'm addicted to buying clothes for them. Too bad they can't have boots to go with them. I brought like 20 pairs. None stays on. PAWS (the balloon looking ones) are the only ones that stays on and they done mind it but it doesn't really keep them warm. Good for wet days, after mowing the lawn so the greenish color doesn't get all over their paws, and wet snowy days.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I enjoyed looking at your photos Gucci and Mui Mui are simply adorable and what and extensive wardrobe they have!. My two have just a winter coat each and even then they don't get much wear out of it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Your pups are both beautiful and very well dressed.  They are livin' the life. I love your creative pictures! The one of them peering down into the living room from above is my favorite!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

*More Pics of my babies*


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for the joy you have given me. I love seeing all your photos.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, wow, WOW! I've never seen two dogs grow into their looks so well! These two look really well bred (I probably have NO eye for a show dog though). I love how neither one has tear staining, they both have correct looking legs, (no short stumpy legs) and the colours are so nice and even! What a beautiful RED Gucci is...

Rebecca


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your photo thread is really sensational!! Gucci and Miu live wonderful, fun-filled lives. And you truly do a_ spectacular_ job of showcasing that. They are adorable and photogenic little poodles. The special touches you add, both with their wardrobes and your dazzling graphics, are outrageous fun. I'm sure they think you're a picture-perfect mom, and it's clear you are._ Thank you _for sharing another fantastic visual diary of Gucci and Miu living large--I loved it! I can hardly wait to see your next update!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your photos always make me smile! So outrageously cute!!!!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Attacking my face with kisses has become Gucci's daily routine


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What fun all these pictures are! I love the crazy graphics, the clothes and most of all: Gucchi and Miu Miu! They are just precious!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Her favorite lamb chop for her B-Day


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

So gorgeous, I'm going to steal their names for my future toys if you don't mind.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Sara&Audi said:


> So gorgeous, I'm going to steal their names for my future toys if you don't mind.


No problem! It's funny cuz I have names lined up for my future poodles that I plan to get in 4-5 years. I want to space them out so I have to wait although waiting is a torture. I want another male and another female in a few years


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a purse freak so all of my poodles will be named after a purse brand. Lol


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

They are sooooo cute! I love their wardrobe! I wish mine would like cloths more but Branna's hates them and I can never find boy cloths for Winter. I noticed you had a pic of one of your pups in a puppy purse, do you like it? Do your dogs like it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

My Miu Miu girl loves her doggie purse carrier. But not my Gucci boy. Gucci prefers his carrier. But I use the purse carrier to carry gucci while walking Miu Miu. Gucci hates going on walks. He hates leaving the house. He only tolerates the front and back yard. He refuses to walk away from our house so I have to carry him away from the house. Then when we are headed home I'll put him down and he will very happily walk towards home. If I try to tug him along on a leash leaving our house Gucci will take off his harness. He lags behind then stands up straight on his hind legs, lift his front legs straight up into the air, then bend slightly forward and wiggles and takes off his harness and runs home. He's too darn smart. Sometimes that's not too good. 

This is Gucci's carrier that he loves


He doesn't like this one but it's easier for me to carry him and walk Miu Miu


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, I love seeing your Fur Babies, it just makes my day, and Brings Laughter, to my Heart, Thank you and your Wonderful Poodles.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Such adorable photos!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

What cute helpers you have!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

My babies said:


> My Miu Miu girl loves her doggie purse carrier. But not my Gucci boy. Gucci prefers his carrier. But I use the purse carrier to carry gucci while walking Miu Miu. Gucci hates going on walks. He hates leaving the house. He only tolerates the front and back yard. He refuses to walk away from our house so I have to carry him away from the house. Then when we are headed home I'll put him down and he will very happily walk towards home. If I try to tug him along on a leash leaving our house Gucci will take off his harness. He lags behind then stands up straight on his hind legs, lift his front legs straight up into the air, then bend slightly forward and wiggles and takes off his harness and runs home. He's too darn smart. Sometimes that's not too good.
> 
> This is Gucci's carrier that he loves
> 
> ...


Lol mine hate their puppy purse. They will tolerate it though. That sucks that Gucci doesn't like walks, mine love them, but I don't lol I'm lazy. I try to take them on a walk at least once or twice a week if not everyday. I don't think Killa will be very happy about outside like your Gucci, she won't even go out into the yard unless I force her and if she can she darts back to the doggie door and goes back inside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Lol mine hate their puppy purse. They will tolerate it though. That sucks that Gucci doesn't like walks, mine love them, but I don't lol I'm lazy. I try to take them on a walk at least once or twice a week if not everyday. I don't think Killa will be very happy about outside like your Gucci, she won't even go out into the yard unless I force her and if she can she darts back to the doggie door and goes back inside.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's how Gucci was about the front yard, back yard, and deck. Then the first time he stepped paw on snow he loves going outside Now. He loves running around in the snow and then he tries to plow the snow with his face/nose. Then this summer we got a lounge chair for the deck and he absolutely fell in love with that chair. He loves tanning and enjoying the sun on there. 

Gucci plowing the snow on the picture on the right. He would dig his face into the snow and keep pushing the snow forward. 


Gucci tanning on his new lounge chair. Miu Miu hates the sun. She's hiding underneath. Lol


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwww that is so cute!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your photos always make me smile!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Getting ready for the Pool


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

*This is their pool and yard*









The minute I set out 1 chair Gucci claims his spot


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Flotation Vests*

My Babies;

Thank you for posting these wonderful photos of your outdoor space. Gucci and Miu Miu look so happy and seem to love their flotation Vests! 

Do they like to swim? 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I think Gucci enjoys it. I'll put him over the water and hold his tummy and when he paddles then I'll move him. His paddles are slow and smooth. Once on land he'll wag his tail and gives me kisses. When I ask him if he wants to swim again he'll come running over. But he hates the vest. He shrinks his legs in the vest and becomes a small barrel rolling left and right and left and right. So funny. I'm too scared to just let him swim by himself without me holding him tho. 

Miu Miu hates swimming. She paddles for life and once on land she shoots far far away and doesn't come anywhere near the pool. When I ask her do you want to swim again, she'll run upstairs to hide on the deck. Then Gucci tries to help me by chasing her down and towards me.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Terrific pictures of your adorable little ones. Thanks for sharing them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The kids are cute, as usual, but your yard turned out fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Their daily chase. I toss toy, Miu Miu runs towards toy but stops halfway to turn around to see where Gucci's at, Gucci runs pass her and grabs the toy, and Miu Miu chases him and bites his tail to try to get him to slow down.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

*1st time hiking for me and the babies!*

We got so lost and went off trail. We were in the woods forever (a few hours). Gucci and Miu Miu did so good. We climbed very steep hills. For every 2 steps that I climbed I fell back a step, but the babies kept going up and up and waiting for mommy at the top. We crossed over a stream and the babies walked all by themselves. We jumped over logs and rocks. We climbed downhill too. Some jumps were 4 feet high. I would ask Gucci and Miu Miu to wait for mommy at those steep jumps. They would wait but once I got close they wold give me the look like "we can do it" and jumped down. They were giving me heart attacks. I couldn't even jump down. There were rocks and twigs waiting at the bottom. LOL. I had to sit and try to slide down. I'm so proud of my 6 and 8lb babies!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to laugh every time I hear someone imply that toy poodles are not very athletic.....Gucci and MuiMui prove them wrong big time!!!!!!! They certainly exercised you!LOL!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

2nd time hiking was a piece of cake. We learned to stay on the trail and it was just like walking. But the babies enjoyed it too







Would be nice if Gucci and Miu Miu were allowed to run off leash in the trails. But I would probably be too scared to let them loose


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

They are very athletic! They love running and especially jumping and leaping. When we finally saw a car we ran up and out of the woods...only to find out that our car was parked 3 miles away. I probably looked like I was in bad shape cuz a car stopped to asked if we were ok. Lol. Gucci and Miu Miu walked all by themselves. Not once did they asked to be picked up and carried.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Finally decided that I should have a few flowers in my yard. I hate bees so never had any flowering shrubs in my yard. Poor Miu Miu just loves to smell flowers. She would stop at every neighbors yard to sniff their beautiful flowers on our walks. She knew exactly which yards had flowers too. She would get excited as we are approaching their yards and runs towards the flowers. So I decided to plant some for her to smell in our yard



And she loves her grass too


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci loves to sleep in my arms like a little baby



But I don't know how he sleeps like this. He's hanging off the sofa


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your photo thread is such a neat treat! I just love the life your give your typoos. In fact, I love the life you lead--what a GLORIOUS and fun backyard with a gynormous pool, gazebo and landscaping!! That hike sounds like it was some adventure. Thanks for the nifty way you have of sharing the fun!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Your photo thread is such a neat treat! I just love the life your give your typoos. In fact, I love the life you lead--what a GLORIOUS and fun backyard with a gynormous pool, gazebo and landscaping!! That hike sounds like it was some adventure. Thanks for the nifty way you have of sharing the fun!


Thank you. You always have the kindness things to say. I look back at these threads to see how much they have grown


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci posing for the camera. He crosses his paws!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Learning to use his legs to kick people and Miu Miu 





Noisy Gucci is always trying to see my iPad/iPhone to see what so interesting


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How have I missed this thread! In my next life I want to come back as your poodle. What a fantastic life your dogs have and it is lovely seeing how you cherish and enjoy them. I want a doggie kimono so bad for Swizzle, that is just adorable.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> How have I missed this thread! In my next life I want to come back as your poodle. What a fantastic life your dogs have and it is lovely seeing how you cherish and enjoy them. I want a doggie kimono so bad for Swizzle, that is just adorable.


Hahah. Thank you. I have a 2012 thread of them too. I look back at last year's thread to see how much they have grown and changed. I look forward to sharing many more years of thread here on poodle forum!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Mommy hates the outdoors and hates hiking but since we like it she takes us! 



Now if only we can get daddy to come too. He hates the woods


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Adorable pictures!! They are both so cute! You look lovely as well! Hiking is fun and I'm glad your babies get to enjoy it with you  
How do you make such awesome collages? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

A few different apps on iPad. I use a couple of them. I'm not that creative. Lol.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My babies said:


> A few different apps on iPad. I use a couple of them. I'm not that creative. Lol.


It's very cool!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci thinks he owns everything. The second we took the patio table out of the box there he was.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Poodle CAN really swim! Miu miu's paddles are very fast. She swims for life back onto land. Gucci's paddles are nice, easy, and smooth. After they get tired from swimming then they cruise on their float. Gucci loves leaping from the float onto land then back onto the float...until he missed the float and landed in the water. Lol. They are so cute

Cruising and soaking in the sun




Cruising with grandma after swimming


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

New Haircut!




Gucci pooped out after his grooming day


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Took the babies to Deep Creek for Halloween. Rent a 100 acre farm for them to run around freely. Then we went for some hiking

This is the farmhouse and barn that we stayed we stayed at


The inside of the farmhouse was beautiful


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Lots of pics of us humans too. lol


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

THANK YOU for the wonderful "photo feast" for the eyes, *My babies*!! I so enjoy your pictorials! :clap2:Really delighted to hear you're expecting--_CONGRATULATIONS!!_reggers: I hope this means we'll be seeing more of all your "baby loves"! :baby: :dog::dog:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

oh wow! Lovely photos!! And also, many congratulations on the expected non-fur baby!!

But _*please *_can you tell me where you got the harnesses from - the ones with the medallion/breastplate thing in animal prints??? They look really comfortable!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> oh wow! Lovely photos!! And also, many congratulations on the expected non-fur baby!!
> 
> But _*please *_can you tell me where you got the harnesses from - the ones with the medallion/breastplate thing in animal prints??? They look really comfortable!


It was a gift from a friend who got it from Taiwan. I really like it and tried looking for it here but haven't found anything similar yet. It came with a matching leash too!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ah, nice! How come the best things are always gifts that cannot be found anywhere else 

They look great anyway!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh goodness! Those are fabulous. How creative and so very artistically put together. They are adorable.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci is all ready for winter! 



He changed his mind. It was too cold so he went inside and sat on his lounge chair and peeked at me and Miu Miu thru the crack of the open door



After 20 mins...mommy when are you girls coming back in???


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That is just too stinking cute! :dog:Very smart of Gucci to watch from indoors.:smow: He looks adorable in his winter outfit, even if he just wants to wear it in the house!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just love the pic of Miu doing a face plant in the snow Hahahahahaha!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh! The photos of your babies are wonderful, I enjoyed looking at them so much! I wish I had your talent for picture taking. Miu Miu and Gucci are gorgeous and I loved the backgrounds!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of Gucci and Miu Miu!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

*My New Year's Eve Birthday Boy*


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I love your celebrations, and your little poodles!!:kiss::kiss: Seeing your photos is almost like being at the party. Happy _everything_ to you and your little joy makers!!:dog:arty2::dog:


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Your dogs are beautiful and so is your little boy.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

kathy09 said:


> Your dogs are beautiful and so is your little boy.


Thank you. Little boy doesn't belong to me. He's my friend's kid. He's Gucci favorite kid. He came over to celebrate Gucci's birthday


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I think Miu Miu looks younger now. But I do miss her long ears


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy belated 2nd Birthday Gucci! It looks like you and Miu Miu had a terrific day! :birthday:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Do they have their own closets?  They have a whole wardrobe - so cute!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

outwest said:


> Do they have their own closets?  They have a whole wardrobe - so cute!


They do! I'm actually cleaning out another one for their clothes. Miu Miu loves wearing clothes. She must think she looks pretty in them. She'll prance around with her head up high when she's wearing her clothes. And clothes usually means going outside. So she loves loves loves when I bring out her outfits. Lol


----------



## Penang (Feb 4, 2014)

Lovely pictures of your pretty poodles. Gong Xi Fa Chai!


----------

